# 1. Hohberg Bikemarathon am 25.9.2011 (Plüderhausen, ca. 30km östlich von Stuttgart)



## Zuckermann (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, wer Rennen wie den Calmbach-Marathon liebt (und wer tut das nicht), sollte vielleicht auch den 1. Hohberg Bikemarathon am 25.9.2011 beehren, den der Skiclub Plüderhausen anbietet und der mich irgendwie an den besagten Calmbacher Marathon erinnert, v.a. in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung; für vergleichsweise wenig Geld kriegt man nämlich ein Rennen geboten. Der Veranstalter hat sich schon seit langem einen guten Namen mit der sog. Hügeltour gemacht, bei der 2200 Teilnehmer antreten. Die Fakten in Kürze, Infos unter www.huegeltour.de:

3 Strecken: 
22 km (550 hm), 44 km (1100 hm), 66km (1650 hm), Rennen mit Zeitmessung durch Transponder

Startgeld: 
12 Euro für die 22km, 14 Euro für die anderen Strecken

Strecke:  
Runde um den Hohbergkopf, Wiesentrails, Schotterwege im Wald mit teils starken Steigungen und steilen Abfahrten.

Um beim Vergleich mit Calmbach zu bleiben: Die Strecke ist wie in Calmbach vom Untergrund her technisch nicht sonderlich schwierig, aber etwas kraftraubender, da es steiler und unruhiger zugeht wegen der Kurven. Teils recht tiefer Schotter im steilen Anstieg sorgt für dicke Beine, wie man bemerken wird. Ich fahre mitunter im Training am Hohberg, es macht Spaß und ist landschaftlich schön.


----------



## Pippo82 (19. August 2011)

Hallo! 

Zwei Fragen dazu: 

- Fährt man auf der mittleren bzw. langen Strecke dann zwei bzw. drei mal exakt die gleiche Runde?  Ich gehe mal davon aus, da man sonst wohl nicht auf die entsprechenden Höhenmeter kommt. 

- Gibt es von der Runde eine Streckenkarte oder ein Höhenprofil? 

Schon mal Danke für die Infos. Prima Idee jedenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuckermann (21. August 2011)

Also, man fährt - je nach Wahl - die Streckenrunde ein- bis dreimal (um zu sehen, wie man immer langsamer oder zum Entsetzen der Konkurrenz schneller wird ). 

Die Streckenkarte schickt der Veranstalter einem entweder als E-Maildatei zu oder als offiziellen Flyer. Das Höhenprofil ist natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## maxmistral (26. August 2011)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wer Rennen wie den Calmbach-Marathon liebt (und wer tut das nicht), sollte vielleicht auch den 1. Hohberg Bikemarathon am 25.9.2011 beehren, den der Skiclub Plüderhausen anbietet und der mich irgendwie an den besagten Calmbacher Marathon erinnert, v.a. in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung; für vergleichsweise wenig Geld kriegt man nämlich ein Rennen geboten. Der Veranstalter hat sich schon seit langem einen guten Namen mit der sog. Hügeltour gemacht, bei der 2200 Teilnehmer antreten. Die Fakten in Kürze, Infos unter www.huegeltour.de:
> 
> 3 Strecken:
> 22 km (550 hm), 44 km (1100 hm), 66km (1650 hm), Rennen mit Zeitmessung durch Transponder
> ...



Super, so Rennen wie Calmbach sollte es mehr geben, ohne riesen Tammtamm, und ohne Startgeldwucher, einfach ein Rennen fahren. Klingt gut!


----------



## Zuckermann (26. August 2011)

Richtig, ein Rennen für vglw. wenig Geld und trotzdem mit Charakter. Das erfreut das Herz. Ich bin gespannt. 

Ich bin die Strecke jüngst abgefahren und finde, dass es richtig Spaß macht. Wenn die Organisation gut ist, hat das Ganze Potential. Die Abfahrt vom Hohberg ist rasant (Vorsicht in der 3. Kurve), die Aussicht im Walkersbacher Tal und auf dem Hohberg ist malerisch und besonders zwei Anstiege (Walkersbacher Wand und Lochtobel) sind mir als biestig in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## malicom (11. September 2011)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Die Streckenkarte schickt der Veranstalter einem entweder als E-Maildatei zu oder als offiziellen Flyer. Das Höhenprofil ist natürlich auch dabei.


Hallo,
wo kann ich den Flyer finden , ich habe mich schon im Juli angemeldet und bezahlt, aber weder eine Bestätigung noch Strecken- bzw. Höhenprofil bekommen . 
Wenn du die schon abgefahren bist, kannst du Strecke hier posten bzw. per PM mir zukommen lassen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zuckermann (12. September 2011)

Servus Martin,
nun, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Den Flyer bzw. das Höhenprofil bekommt man nur auf Anfrage zugeschickt. Schreibe den Veranstalter ruhig diesbezüglich an, ich habe es auch so gemacht.

Ich habe die Dateien leider nicht mehr.


----------



## malicom (12. September 2011)

Trotzdem Danke, 
Ich schreibe den Veranstallter gleich an.

Gruß Martin


----------



## maxmistral (15. September 2011)

Die Klasseneinteilung finde ich nicht so optimal:

lt. Ausschreibung:

Klassen:
                            Junioren                 1992 und jünger (m+w)
                            Damen/Herren         1991 - 1961 (m/w)
                            Senioren/innen        1960 und älter (m/w)

D.h. die beliebte und teilnehmerstärkste Masters-Klasse (Herren über 40) gibt es gar nicht!

Schade jetzt wird da mit ein neuer Marathon organisiert und der hat gleich einen Geburtsfehler dabei!


----------



## Zuckermann (18. September 2011)

Stimmt, ist mir auch sauer aufgefallen, ich hatte aber bislang irgendwie keine Lust, mit dem Veranstalter deshalb in Kontakt zu treten.

Demnach müssen sich die "alten", kampferprobten Hasen (Masters, M40) mit den jungen, geschmeidigen Leuten messen. Das muss man mit Humor nehmen.


----------



## maxmistral (19. September 2011)

Zuckermann schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist mir auch sauer aufgefallen, ich hatte aber bislang irgendwie keine Lust, mit dem Veranstalter deshalb in Kontakt zu treten.
> 
> Demnach müssen sich die "alten", kampferprobten Hasen (Masters, M40) mit den jungen, geschmeidigen Leuten messen. Das muss man mit Humor nehmen.



Ich mail mal an den Veranstalter, was die Klasseneinteilung angeht!
Vielleicht erfahren wir noch was neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (19. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich war diese WE in Neckarsulm beim Marathon dabei und muß sagen: Nicht nochmal bei solchen Bedingungen! Die reinste Schlammschlacht. 

Wenn das Wetter dieses WE besser ist, wäre ich in Plüderhausen durchaus dabei. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Zuckermann (19. September 2011)

Das Wetter soll gut sein; schöne Marathonbedingungen. 

Die Klasseneinteilung ist natürlich so ohne Sinn. Aber wir wissen das alle und sehen die Dinge deshalb entspannt. Trotzdem Danke, maxmistral!

Übrigens nochmals: Vorsicht in den Kurven am Sonntag!


----------



## Dot (21. September 2011)

Werde mich mal an der Mitteldistanz versuchen.


----------



## Pippo82 (29. September 2011)

Hey Leute, 

bin am Sonntag die 66er Runde gefahren. Mir hat die Veranstaltung im Großen und Ganzen sehr gut gefallen, zumal es für die Ausrichter die Premiere war. 

Die Strecke war technisch wirklich nicht schwer, konditionell aber anspruchsvoll und landschaftlich sehr schön. Verpflegung war was das Essen angeht ok, zu trinken gab es nur Wasser. Die Leute bei der Verpflegung und der Zeitmessung waren freundlich, wie auch die ganze Atmosphäre.

Meine Verbesserungsvorschläge (sind dem Veranstalter mitgeteilt, mal sehen, was er draus macht): 

- Ein zusätzliches Getränk (Apfelschorle oder Iso). Nur Wasser auch im Ziel war etwas mager. 

- Lesbare (!) Ergebnislisten im Internet. Am Besten als PDF verlinkt o.ä. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein! 

- Ein paar mehr Fotos oder gleich einen Fotoservice anbieten. Wäre ja auch eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle. 

Ansonsten werde ich aber bestimmt im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein. 
Klasse gemacht für das erste Mal! 

Wer war noch da? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## NightRacer (29. September 2011)

Ich war auch auf der 66er unterwegs.
Hat mir echt gut gefallen die Veranstaltung.

Kleiner Wermutstropfen:
Auf dem Anmeldeformular gabs kein Feld für "Team/Verein".
das könnte man für nächstes Jahr noch verbessern.
Frage mich wie die paar Leute bei denen das Team in der Ergebnisliste
vermerkt ist das angestellt haben.


mfg

Michael


----------



## Zuckermann (29. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

mir hat´s auch wirklich gefallen. Ich denke, das letzte Wort in der Organisation ist noch nicht gesprochen, z.B. was die Verpflegung angeht. Ich fand´s aber auch so schon richtig gut. 

Zur Strecke: Das ist immer ein harter Kampf mit den Behörden. Heutzutage die richtig guten Trails genehmigt zu bekommen (und die gibt es dort in der Umgebung) - rechtlich wegen der 2m-Regel ganz schwer, weil jeder Musterbürger sonst klagen kann, ob nun gegen den Veranstalter oder das Forstamt selbst. Ich habe gehört, die Orga-Leute sind dran und wollen noch was rauskitzeln. 
Nichtsdestotrotz aber war die Strecke abwechslungsreich; v.a. der Wiesenanstieg am Anfang war nett.

Zum Teameintrag: Michael, das ist auch mir nicht ganz klar. Aber nächstes Jahr usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (29. September 2011)

Hallo,

war auch dabei (66km). 
Habe sogar ein Paar Bilder:





mein Arbeitskollege hat sich die Mühe gemacht und ca. 200 Fotos geschossen (nicht nur von mir!). Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann ich mal schauen, ob da was von Euch gibt (brauche die Startnummer). 

Gruß Martin

PS. Zu  der Organisation, stimme ich meinen Vorredner zu .


----------



## NightRacer (29. September 2011)

nehm ich doch gerne...wenns welche gibt

Startnummer 2228, ich bin der, der asich vorne links noch schön das Trikot zurechtzupft ;-)


Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## malicom (30. September 2011)

NightRacer schrieb:


> nehm ich doch gerne...wenns welche gibt
> 
> Startnummer 2228, ich bin der, der asich vorne links noch schön das Trikot zurechtzupft ;-)
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ich habe die Bilder geschickt.

Martin


----------



## NightRacer (30. September 2011)

danköö!!


----------



## Dot (30. September 2011)

Wenn ich´s recht weiß war es die Nummer 2131. Shit, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau... (orangenes Trikot und weißer Helm -schwarzes Cube.)

Wäre cool, wenn du ein paar Bildchen hättest. 

LG.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Oktober 2011)

malicom schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann ich mal schauen, ob da was von Euch gibt (brauche die Startnummer).


 

Hallo Martin,

bin zwar "nur" die 22km gefahren. Aber im Anbetracht dessen, daß ich am Freitag davor mit Geschäftskollegen auf dem Wasen war und Samstag halbwegs ausgenüchtern mußte, bin ich doch recht zurfrieden. 

Meine Startnummer ist (22)53. Hab den Zettel leider schon weggeschmissen und in der Liste steht nur die 53. Hab nen rotes Trikot, schwarz-graue Shorts und schwarzen Helm. 

Wäre klasse wenn sich da was finden würde. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für´s nachschauen.

grüße
Robby


----------



## Ekimm (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen


Wer Interesse an Bilder hat darf sich gerne bei mir melden. Gegen eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung bekommt ihr qualitative sehr gute Fotos zur freien privaten Nutzung.

Folgt einfach den folgenden Link, vielleicht ist für den einen o. anderen was dabei.

https://picasaweb.google.com/107052...&authkey=Gv1sRgCJTX1Kumj7m8TA&feat=directlink


Gruß Greg


----------



## Pippo82 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bisher leider keine Rückmeldung der Veranstalter auf Verbesserungsvorschläge / Hinweise. Schade. 

Ich hoffe, es tut sich noch was, gerade weil es Dinge sind, die leicht zu beheben wären.


----------



## Dot (17. November 2011)

Kann es sein, dass der Link down ist?


----------



## gemmi411 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
der 2. Hohberg-Bikemarathon findet am 23.September 2012 in Plüderhausen statt. Wir haben die Gruppeneinteilung verbessert, und eine neue Homepage mit online-Anmeldung erstellt. Hier der Link: www.hohberg-Bikemarathon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (5. Juni 2012)

gemmi411 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> der 2. Hohberg-Bikemarathon findet am 23.September 2012 in Plüderhausen statt. Wir haben die Gruppeneinteilung verbessert, und eine neue Homepage mit online-Anmeldung erstellt. Hier der Link: www.hohberg-Bikemarathon.de



Gruppeneinteilung verbessert! Super jetzt gibt es für die i.d.R. stärkste Teilnehmer-Gruppe: AK 40+ eine eigenen Wertung. Perfekt!


----------

